
Show HN: Unpinterested for Firefox – Exclude Pinterest from Search Results - giza182
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/unpinterested/
======
giza182
Had this on Chrome for a while, just ported to Firefox.

------
ohnocentral
Thank you for this.

------
n2j3
can't you exclude pinterest results by adding -pinterest in your query?

